# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Trending arrow in pivot table

## bmunoz64

Hello there!

I was wondering if there was a way to insert a trending arrow within each data cell in a pivot. Is it possiblw.

Thanks!

----------


## josephteh

Yes, use Conditional Formatting.

----------

